# Impossible de booter sur Windows au démarrage



## cadm (22 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit souci... que je n'avais pas auparavant.
Quand je démarre mon mac 27" de fin 2015, et que je presse ALT, j'ai le choix entre windows et osx. Auparavant, je cliquais sur windows et windows se lançait, mais maintenant quand je clique sur windows, ça lançe MacOS.
La seule modif que j'ai faite, c'est que comme windows se lançait par défaut au démarrage de l'ordinateur, j'ai mis hier soir dans préférences système/disque de démarrage/  macOS en disque de démarrage par défaut.

Mais si maintenant je veux revenir en arrière, je ne peux pas car dans système/disque de démarrage/ windows a disparu, et je ne peux sélectionner que MacOS...

Je précise que j'ai totalement accès à la partition bootcamp (fichiers, etc...) depuis MacOS.

Une idée ? Merci !

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *960.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         771.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                180.5 GB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         509.6 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +771.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac HD                  425.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 152.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                3.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data Mybook                  2.0 TB     disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Imac TM                 1.0 TB     disk2s3
```


----------

